# Brett Farve to finally hang it up.



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

http://msn.foxsports.com/nfl/story/7870 ... t-a-career

Will there be a day of mourning in Packer land?????

Will you survive Mike????

Supposedly he was willing to sign another contract but was PO'd when the Pack didn't go after Moss.No Moss.....Game over.Wouldn't be surprised to see him change his mind after he cools down.

Great QB.....will miss watching him and hating the fact that he played with the Packers.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

CELEBRATE GOOD TIMES C'MON!!!!! I can't believe that today is the day. And that Moss has to do with Packer misery one last time is so fantastic. Actually, to be completely honest, I have kind of a little sadness going on as well. I have had a lot of good times watching old number 4. The guy was a flat out warrior, and there was nothing like watching that guy play in Lambeau. Here's to #4, Thanks for the memories, and thanks for making the Vikes the favorites in the NFC North!! :beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

So the final memory of Farve will be an interception in overtime to keep the Pack out of the Super Bowl. :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Yes, I've heard the news. It's tough to swallow, but life goes on. The A-Rod era begins.



> So the final memory of Farve will be an interception in overtime to keep the Pack out of the Super Bowl.


I think it says something about him...he didn't need to come back to avenge the interception for his ego.

Thanks for the memories!


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

this sucks. now were gunna suck for the next like 20 years.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I heard the news......but it has been the same for the past couple of years. I will believe it when I hear of a report of him fishing in Mississippi when the pack play there first regular season game. Then I will know he is done for at least that year.


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

does this mean Road Bus Madden will hang it up as well? I can only hope...

maybe today is my day and Farve, Madden, Berman and Steven A. will all get out of my life. I can hope right?


----------



## sonic (Mar 9, 2007)

He was a class A Guy that's for Sure- Not to many like him around any more.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

fargodawg said:


> does this mean Road Bus Madden will hang it up as well? I can only hope...
> 
> maybe today is my day and Farve, Madden, Berman and Steven A. will all get out of my life. I can hope right?


Can we add Bill Walton and Joe Buck to that list?


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

If he actually retires (I still don't believe he will), and it was due to Randy Moss not getting signed.........What a fricken cry baby!!!!!  
I think he was one of the best ever, not THE best, but come on, give me a break!!!! I think that his "legacy" is tarnished a bit if that is the true reason he retired. Also, I guarantee you that his ego will not be able to take the fact that his last pass was a pick.
Interesting to note that he was only 17-15 vs. the Vikes. The last few years he was a guaranteed pick, except maybe this year!!!!


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

My Packer flag is at half mast today. A great era in Packer history is over.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

> Interesting to note that he was only 17-15 vs. the Vikes. The last few years he was a guaranteed pick, except maybe this year!!!!


Come on dj...that's all you got to hold onto...17-15 record? Everyone knows the sh!tdome was terrible for him for many years....the best breaking the record there this year! :lol:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

ACtually I was pretty surprised by that. I would have thought it was worse!! He is/was a great player, I just was dissappointed if Randy Moss was the reason he retired, that's all!!

Aaron Rogers is just screwed, he has no chance to be accaepted unless he wins a super bowl the first two years he plays!!!

I heard some sports talk radio yesterday and they said that John Kitna is now probably the best QB in the NFC North!!!! THat is a sad state of affairs!!! uke:


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

ARod is the real deal and the Pack will be in the SB w/in 3 years. You heard it here first! He will also be in the league MVP discussion in 2 years...

DJ...bookmark this thread so you can comeback and see how right I was! :wink:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

taddy1340 said:


> ARod is the real deal and the Pack will be in the SB w/in 3 years. You heard it here first! He will also be in the league MVP discussion in 2 years...
> 
> DJ...bookmark this thread so you can comeback and see how right I was! :wink:


You bump your head this morning Mike????? :wink: :lol:


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

ARodg Taddy, it's ARodg. We don't need another ARod; I mean "Payrod" in this world. :evil:

Other than that my :bs: emoticon is a little itchy. oke: :biggrin:


----------

